# A New station for "Old Caldera"



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is just a temporary placement of the new station. Just to see what else |I can add to make it look more substantial
Ray Dunakin kindly allowed me to copy his design for Dos Hermanos Hotel. I only used the the top two stories roughly. Please don't compare my scratchings with Ray's master pieces.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Did you say temporary??? Make it look more substantial??? the only thing I would consider adding are some roofs for platform shelters. Very impressive.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Rod
Looks very good, what did you build it out of?
Dennis


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That really looks great, Rod! Kind of makes me think I should have painted my hotel white.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,
Looks GREAT!!!
Do you have a sign or lettering that goes with it?

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Covered outdoor seating...
Potted plants...
Folks mingling...
Cool station...
Wonder if Ray has a western train station I could use for inspiration...
..oops I got one from John..near a wye..well maybe I need more stations...!!

Great job!!!!!

Dirk


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments and input guys.
It Is my intention to put in some arches and to cover the platforms. I also have bits and bobs to dress it when I finally position it. Pretty hard to get Plastruct 1/24 th Spanish tile sheets this side of the pond.( not impossible though)
Tommy the main structure is made from Sintra board. I think Ozark sell,s it as Perfick board(?)
I am also on the search for a suitable Spanish style font for signage.
I,ll keep you all updated, now that I have mastered the uploading of pictures.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nicely done, Rod.... It looks wonderful....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod;

Great looking station. Wish I had an idea to help you make tiles for it.

Best,
David meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Rod!!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, That really looks great!! Here is a possibility for the roof on you platforms. This is my Alvarado hotel which has walkways from the hotel to the track.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn it is your and Ray D's Spanish architecture that I have tried to emulate. I followed your building of the Alvarado Hotel. I don't have that much room. It is those little extra's that I see on your building that I shall be aiming for. 
That is such a beautiful model.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rod, Always glad to be of help.


----------

